
Simple techniques to improve your health in 2015 - igonvalue
http://lemire.me/blog/2015/07/10/simple-techniques-to-improve-your-health-in-2015/
======
DrScump
"The current nutrition fads favour low-card high-protein diets"

What level of card consumption is recommended?

------
deu30v09
Interesting and educating post. But i want to know is there any standard way
to measure the requires amount sleep one needs in each 24 hours- i'm asking
because i rarely have up to 5 hours sleep per day?

